

"How I built a zero energy cost, zero carbon home server" - JonnieCache
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/11/11/diy_zero_energy_home_server/

======
JonnieCache
Unfortunately no computing setup can be zero-carbon because a huge amount of
"carbon" will be released in its manufacture.

Good article though.

